# Beauregard Eating An Egg-March 30, 2010



## Jefroka (Mar 30, 2010)

Today he ate 4 of my free range eggs. He loves them! He doesn't eat the shell though, he crunches them to open them and licks all the contents out.

He is starting to fill out some. He will be 10 months old on April 10th.

Pics: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/112138792165178452970/March302010#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/11213879216 ... rch302010#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 30, 2010)

Beauregard is a deff beauty


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 30, 2010)

Good god, that's one sexy tegu, man he is looking great. :shock:


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks you guys! I'm very proud of my boy, thanks Bobby!


...Jefroka


----------



## HorseCaak (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome lookin Gu. Looks big, how long and how much she weigh?


----------



## Cali 202 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow he's gorgeous


----------



## Jefroka (Mar 30, 2010)

Never weighed him, maybe 4 or 5 lbs? No idea really. Last time I measured him he was 41", he appears to have grown a little since then. Couldn't find my tape measure, when I do I will report back with accurate length.


...Jefroka


----------



## reptastic (Mar 30, 2010)

that is one awesome tegu, i love his color! im really thinking about getting an EXTREME in the 2011 season!


----------



## Dom3rd (Mar 31, 2010)

He looks amazing!!


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 31, 2010)

he looks great


----------



## eddyjack (May 2, 2010)

Wow! He is a very good looking dude. Is this an Extreme Giant?


----------



## Jefroka (May 2, 2010)

eddyjack said:


> Wow! He is a very good looking dude. Is this an Extreme Giant?



Yes, he is an extreme from Bobby. Offspring of Ice & Hail, hatched out June 10, 2009


...Jefroka


----------



## eddyjack (May 2, 2010)

Dang he is awesome! Afew months ago a reptile was a reptile but these last couple weeks I have started being able to identify some differences and your guy is just beautiful.

eddy


----------



## Jefroka (May 2, 2010)

Thank you Eddy, we are quite proud of him.


...Jefroka


----------

